
Finally, an affordable quality online CS MSc – Georgia Tech for $7k - mbrundle
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/09/29/upshot/an-online-education-breakthrough-a-masters-degree-for-a-mere-7000.html
======
mbrundle
I think this is really exciting. A year ago, I was looking for something
exactly like this - a formal course in Computer Science, with access to top
mentors, which could fill in the theory gaps in my mostly-self-taught
background, and which I could do in my own time whilst juggling looking after
my young kids. Back then, the options were either MOOCs (free but no
consistent mentorship available), remote bootcamps like Hack Reactor
(expensive, limited syllabus), or audit a course at a local uni (also
expensive in the US, limited access to resources, have to jump through
annoying course prereq hoops). Or, of course, commit to a full-time degree,
complete with the long-timeline application process, the expense and the
relocation hurdles. More recently, several online CS Masters degrees have been
made available but at eye-watering prices. (UC Berkeley's Data Science MSc
weighs in at over $60k!)

This fills the need perfectly for mid-career types who want an affordable
option that fits in alongside their work and family life. I think there's an
enormous unmet demand here, particularly in an era where professionals need to
keep retraining throughout their careers in order to stay relevant. I really
hope that this opens the floodgates and other top institutions will follow
suit.

~~~
jacalata
This has been running for two years now, did you not find it when you were
looking a year ago?

